# What games needs to be remastered?



## Sunray (Oct 20, 2020)

Which games do you think deserve a second wind?  Graphics are all 3D vectors and original texture assets are probably super high res before being crushed into the console of the time.  I can imagine its a lot less work to remaster a game than create it from scratch, so I'm expecting there to be a steady stream of them for the PS5.

Whats on your wishlist for the 4k treatment?

A lot of talk regarding the PS3 library as you really need a ps3 to play games on due to its weird hardware.  Sony not seeming to caring about creating an emulator for the PS5.  I think most PS4 games look great already, but many are 30FPS which is a bit janky.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2020)

Manic miner


----------



## Raheem (Oct 20, 2020)

Hopscotch


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Manic miner


Jet Set Willy, Atic Atac and Horace Goes Skiing


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 20, 2020)

Jet Pac
Alien-8
Sabre Wulf
R-Type
Syphon Filter
Legacy of Kain


----------



## Jay Park (Oct 20, 2020)

Streets of Rage 2


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 20, 2020)

FIFA 2020


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 20, 2020)

Pong


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 20, 2020)

Colony Wars


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 20, 2020)

Shadowman, the old N64 game.

This geezer remakes old games then gives them away for free; fascinating and funny video on how he did Subway Surfers.


----------



## tommers (Oct 20, 2020)

Jay Park said:


> Streets of Rage 2











						Streets of Rage 4 - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## danski (Oct 20, 2020)

Uridium 
Quazatron


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 20, 2020)

Syndicate -as a tactical games not FPS
STALKER
Chaos Engine
Sensible Soccer


----------



## mauvais (Oct 20, 2020)

Lots of RTS games like Sudden Strike and World in Conflict.


----------



## strung out (Oct 20, 2020)

If you'd have asked me a few months ago, I'd have said Tony Hawks Pro Skater 1 and 2, but I don't need to because they released it last month and it's fucking awesome


----------



## Sunray (Oct 20, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Jet Pac
> Alien-8
> Sabre Wulf
> R-Type
> ...



Some of these were hidden in older rare games for the N64.


----------



## Jay Park (Oct 20, 2020)

tommers said:


> Streets of Rage 4 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you do? Torrent it and download an emulator?


----------



## tommers (Oct 20, 2020)

danski said:


> Uridium
> Quazatron


There is a guy doing uridium, he got a bit pissy when i pointed it out, so probably just nicking ideas rather than remaking anything.


----------



## tommers (Oct 20, 2020)

Jay Park said:


> What do you do? Torrent it and download an emulator?


Nah, you can buy it on pc, switch, i imagine some others. It's on xbox game pass. Its a modern game.


----------



## Jay Park (Oct 20, 2020)

tommers said:


> Nah, you can buy it on pc, switch, i imagine some others. It's on xbox game pass. Its a modern game.



is it that 3-D job? I want an enhanced 2-D version so I can ‘hit the top!’


----------



## tommers (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 20, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> STALKER



Have you seen STALKER 2?

 ?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 20, 2020)

Ultimas 6, 7 and Underworld I and II


----------



## Sunray (Oct 20, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Ultimas 6, 7 and Underworld I and II



Not exactly cheap to redo....


----------



## cybershot (Oct 20, 2020)

Dead space trilogy.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 20, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Dead space trilogy.



OMG yes! Sadly EA shut the studio down.  EA can't have any innovation, it's just not on.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 21, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Ultimas 6, 7 and Underworld I and II



Hell yes. I never played 6 but 7 and Underworld 1 and 2 would be up there with the best games I ever played.

I loved the freedom in Ultima 7, even today not many open world games allow you quite as much room to do as you want, even if they look miles better.


----------



## ChrisC (Dec 5, 2020)

Master of Orion 2. Not the crappy reboot one.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 6, 2020)

If you've not been paying attention to what's on the horizon, be prepared for a veritable tsunami of remasters.


----------



## agricola (Dec 14, 2020)

Knights of the Old Republic (provided they didn't touch the voice acting)


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 14, 2020)

Sim City 3000, Black & White, Alpha Centauri, Master of Orion 2, Serious Sam (again), and Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 16, 2020)

Serious Sam?  Why? It doesn't need better graphics?  It certainly doesn't need more monsters.
I was replaying 3BFE recently, its Serious sam again.  The game which makes you hear 'arggggggggggggggGGGGGGGGG!!!!' when you're trying to get to sleep.

Its Croteam that need remastering.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 16, 2020)

Sunray said:


> Serious Sam?  Why? It doesn't need better graphics?  It certainly doesn't need more monsters.
> I was replaying 3BFE recently, its Serious sam again.  The game which makes you hear 'arggggggggggggggGGGGGGGGG!!!!' when you're trying to get to sleep.
> 
> Its Croteam that need remastering.



3BFE sucks, or at least that's what I decided after plaing it for short time about ten years ago.

I'm talking about the first one, first and second encounter i.e. prior to SS2. They did an HD remake some time ago, but with some 4K treatment those Egyptian locations, Karnak, Luxor etc could be stunning.


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 29, 2020)

Fallout 3 Game of the Year Edition 

Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 29, 2020)

Someone should remaster Cyberpunk 2077, bring it up to date so you can run it on modern platforms.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 29, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> Fallout 3 Game of the Year Edition
> 
> Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition


they won't release a New Vegas remaster untill I have got my version modded to perfection, everything looking amazing and playing like a dream. Then and only then will they announce that a new, shiny remake is here and all my efforts have been for nothing.


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 29, 2020)

Archimedean dynasty


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 29, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> ....and Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind.


Funny you should mention that...

TESR Skywind - Home


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 29, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Someone should remaster Cyberpunk 2077, bring it up to date so you can run it on modern platforms.





> The modder behind the popular The Witcher 3 HD Reworked Project is considering to release a Cyberpunk 2077 HD Reworked Project in the future.



Cyberpunk 2077 HD Reworked Project is Being Considered for the Future


----------



## 8ball (Dec 29, 2020)

I'd love to see an updated FreeSpace2.


----------



## keybored (Dec 29, 2020)

Syphon Filter


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2020)

Thief
Jet Set Radio
Hogs of War


----------



## Mattym (Dec 29, 2020)

Silent Hill.


----------

